# Road warriors tips and tricks ?



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

Hope this thread isn't already open; mods, please close it if this is a dup.

Scenario:
In a job situation where I travel 25-50% of my time. I have per diem and paid hotels / cars / flights / paid fuel.

What are the best perks for road warriors ? 

For example: 
When possible stay at hotels that has kitchenettes and cook own meals,
Use coupons when I have to use restaurants,
Accumulate travel miles, hotel points, car rental points,
Cash back credit cards,
Stay at free breakfast hotels.


----------



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

It didn't take me long to tire of eating 3 meals a day in restaurants ... too much food, way too much time wasted when I could be out looking around. So for most meals I took advantage of the per diem and grocery store prepared meals, yogurt, fruit, beer to go, whatever ... and the hotel bar fridge. Pick stuff up e.g. yogurt, fruit in the evening, into the bar fridge for breakfast next day. Another e.g. olives, beer, pasta for dinner on the balcony overlooking the sea on Lanzarote. Almost started to miss working thinking back to some of the travel ... almost, as if :highly_amused:


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

rikk2 said:


> Almost started to miss working thinking back to some of the travel ... almost, as if :highly_amused:


Love / hate relationship isn't it.


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

A few other things I'm doing:

- Turn the house temperature way down before leaving (unless you have house pets).
- Turn off the hot water heater before leaving
- Collect soap / shampoo / coffee from hotels for when I'm not traveling. (this one may not have everyone's approbation).


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

fstamand said:


> ...
> 
> What are the *best perks *for road warriors ?
> 
> ...


 ... all great perks, only to be paid back by sleepless nights. :frown-new:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ And free bed-bugs as a bonus. :wink:


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

^^ true story. They are everywhere :eek2:


----------



## Brainer (Oct 8, 2015)

Thread title says tips and tricks, but then in your post you metion perks. If you're looking for a tip, (but not a perk), consider bringing a device to cut down on overpriced long distance phone costs, such as a notebook on which to run VoIP or Skype software, or a VoIP ATA. An ATA is just a box that plugs in where there's an ethernet jack and you plug a regular phone into it. You'd need a VoIP account at a provider, but some of them can be had free or extremely cheap. 

Saves a lot of money if you use long distance calling. (I remember my trip to France, hoowee were the phone charges insane).


----------

